# Weekly rides in Burbank area



## ibdavid (Apr 1, 2009)

I travel weekly to Burbank from Norcal and am looking to ride with some locals, road or mtb. Please let me know were and when weekly meets up are, if any. All information is appreciated.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

What day of the week?


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

One of my favorite rides is just across the way in Pasadena. Check out this link...

http://www.socalcycling.com/Group Rides/seasonal/rose_bowl.htm

You are bound to meet many fellow enthusiasts there.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 14, 2007)

Check out CORBA website calendar for mt. bike rides.
http://www.corbamtb.com/cgi-bin/calendar.pl?


----------

